# Can I open bank account in Germany on Job Seeker Visa?



## aisha119

Hi All,

I have job seeker visa and I am going to Germany in January. My concern is when can I open a bank account in Germany? As I have to have some amount of money for self support there which I want to keep in the bank rather than in cash with me. 

Thank & Regards.


----------



## Nononymous

Yes. For most banks you'd only need the local registration of your address to open an account, a residence permit or similar is not necessary.


----------



## ALKB

Nononymous said:


> Yes. For most banks you'd only need the local registration of your address to open an account, a residence permit or similar is not necessary.


This might depend a bit on nationality, my husband certainly needed to show his residence permit...

I also heard that US citizens have trouble opening an account no matter what permit they are on


----------



## Love for Germany

aisha119 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have job seeker visa and I am going to Germany in January. My concern is when can I open a bank account in Germany? As I have to have some amount of money for self support there which I want to keep in the bank rather than in cash with me.
> 
> Thank & Regards.


Hi Aisha,
What did you submit for the proof of accommodation?

Was it an "Verpflichtungserklärung"?

Thanks


----------



## Mr Happy

two things. 

(1) Ten years ago, it depended on which bank you were approaching, so if ti doesn't work at Postbank or Commerzbank, try Deutsche (e.g. the more local the better).

(2) the IRS screwed American's overseas with FATCA, you should ask other American's which banks are Yank friendly. I suspect Deutsche (e.g. the more international) may be better.


----------

